# Stinging Nettle



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know here to get organic stinging nettle?

My new feeding routine. (every other day)


Monday (water change)
Shirakura baby food 
Indian almond leaves ( leave in tank)

Tuesday
baby spinach 

Wed
Shirakura baby food

Thurs
blood worm 

Fri
Shirakura baby food
barley straw ( leave in tank)

Sat
baby spinach 

Sun
Mcdonalds 



Remember to always feed organic
and always in tiny amounts.

I'm also thinking about incorporating stinging nettle, organic peas/beans/ and organic cucumber.

FYI, foods heavy in beta carotene (enhances red) will give the whites a "dirty" appearance as the red tries to come through.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

McDonalds...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

http://www.richters.com/Web_store/w...4270&show=all&prodclass=&cart_id=6097807.1217

just up in Goodwood

http://www.richters.com/show.cgi?page=./visit.html

I can vouch for the quality of their plants having been a customer for years.
Never bought stinging nettle even though my mother has expounded the virtues of it for years.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got badly stung by lots of it at Bronte Creek last week...I'd gladly rip some out for you but it's probably not organic


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I collected some in a park last Autumn. 
I've boiled it but it still was quite rigid for shrimps to eat. They started to eat it only on a second day in a tank.
I believe that nettle is better in Spring, it will be better food.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

h_s said:


> http://www.richters.com/Web_store/w...4270&show=all&prodclass=&cart_id=6097807.1217
> 
> just up in Goodwood
> 
> ...


Wow Harold that is such a far drive.
Maybe managerie can get some and sell it in a combo pack with Indian almond leaves? I bet every shrimp breeder in Toronto will get a pack. This stuff is apparently amazing for shrimps from all the varying forums I've read.


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Ottway Herbalist (www.ottway.com) or Thuna Herbals are located on the Danforth. You can probably pick some up there.

Richters is also a really good source and they ship pretty quickly.


----------

